# Glowbelt? Or other glow in the dark tack?



## pasturepony (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi! Has anyone tried the glowbelt tack from this company? How is it? Is it bright enough at night to make it worth the price? 
Glowbelt biothane tack


Are there other companies you've tried and liked?

Thanks!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I have never heard of that company but I love the concept!

I do have to wonder, though, if its like those glow in the dark stars, etc.. they glow very well the first bit, then fade away to nothing. Would still do well if you are doing just a bit of riding after dark, but may not last.

If you get some, please let us know how it does!!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

you wont be needing lights and glowig tack till you are ready for 100's. 
Probably simpler and more cost effective to get road crew type reflective clothing if your gonna be training near roads.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I do like the idea that it charges from body heat and not just light. Usually those light charged things don't last too long.

Our dollar store always has an assortment of different glow sticks, necklaces, bracelets, wands. Save yourself a bundle for the time being.


----------

